# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  fabricante, distribuidor y exportador de embalaje en polipropileno

## cif

La Compagnie Industrielle des Fibres es la empresa lider en Marruecos en la fabricacion de los productos de embalaje pp: sacos pp, tela pp, sacos de papel kraft, cuerda, hilo agricola, sacos de BOPP,... Implantada en Tanger, al norte de Marruecos, la compania exporta sus productos a los quatro rincones del mundo.
Mas informacion en http://www.cif-factory.com/es/Temas similares: Miércoles del Exportador Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Productos innovadores para el embalaje de alimentos embalaje, fleje zuncho metalico embalaje - strech film

----------

